# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Du Lịch Mỹ, Hoa Kỳ giá rẻ khởi hành hàng tháng

## dulichvietnam247

DU LỊCH ĐÔNG TÂY HOA KỲ NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C - LOS ANGELES – SAN DIEGO – LAS VEGAS (12 Ngày / 11 Đêm )
DU LỊCH MỸ: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC - LAS VEGAS – ĐẬP HOOVER DAM - LOS ANGELES - HOLLYWOOD (11Ngày/ 10Đêm)

DU LỊCH MỸ: LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH HÀNG THÁNG CÁC CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ - HOA KỲ (Khởi hành từ Hà Nội/Sài Gòn)

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH ĐÔNG TÂY HOA KỲ NEWYORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C - LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS – SAN FRANSICO (12 Ngày/ 11 Đêm )

DU LỊCH MỸ: BỜ ĐÔNG HOA KỲ NEWYORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C (7 Ngày/ 6 Đêm)

TOUR DU LỊCH HOA KỲ: NEWYORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C (12 Ngày/11 Đêm, Khởi hành ngày: 17/9, 1/10, 22/10, 5/11, 26/11)

DU LỊCH MỸ: SÀI GÒN- NARITA – LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS - HOOVER DAM - HOLLYWOOD – UNIVERSAL STUDIO- SAN JOSE – SAN FRANCISCO (9 Ngày 8 Đêm, khởi hành ngày: 14/09, 28/09, 14/10, 28/10, 04/11, 22/11)

DU LỊCH MỸ: SÀI GÒN- NARITA – LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS - HOOVER DAM - HOLLYWOOD – UNIVERSAL STUDIO (7 Ngày 6 Đêm, khởi hành ngày: 18/09, 02/10, 18/10, 01/11, 08/11, 22/11)

DU LỊCH MỸ: SÀI GÒN – NARITA – NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC (7 Ngày 6 Đêm, khởi hành ngày: 14/09, 28/09, 14/10, 28/10, 04/11, 18/11)

DU LỊCH MỸ: MIỀN ĐÔNG NƯỚC MỸ (9 Ngày / 8 Đêm)

DU LỊCH MỸ: MIỀN TÂY NƯỚC MỸ (9 Ngày / 8 Đêm)

DU LỊCH HOA KỲ (14 Ngày / 13 Đêm )

TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON D.C - BOSTON (9 Ngày / 8 Đêm, khởi hành ngày: 24/9, 8/10, 29/10, 12/11, 2611)


DU LỊCH ĐÔNG TÂY HOA KỲ NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C - LOS ANGELES – SAN DIEGO – LAS VEGAS (12 Ngày / 11 Đêm )

DU LỊCH MỸ: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC - LAS VEGAS – ĐẬP HOOVER DAM - LOS ANGELES - HOLLYWOOD (11Ngày/ 10Đêm)

DU LỊCH MỸ: LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH HÀNG THÁNG CÁC CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ - HOA KỲ (Khởi hành từ Hà Nội/Sài Gòn)

DU LỊCH MỸ: MIỀN TÂY NƯỚC MỸ (9 Ngày / 8 Đêm)

TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ: HÀ NỘI - NEW YORK - THÁC NIAGARA - WASHINGTON DC - LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES - HÀ NỘI (11 Ngày / 10 Đêm)


TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON D.C - BOSTON (9 Ngày / 8 Đêm, khởi hành ngày: 24/9, 8/10, 29/10, 12/11, 2611)

TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ: LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS - NEW YORK - PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C - BOSTON (14 Ngày /13 Đêm)


Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên:
CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH TRỰC TUYẾN
Địa chỉ: 321 Bạch Đằng - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
ĐT: 84-4-62703013 - 62703020 -- Fax: 84-4-62703014

----------

